# Why do YOU put art on FA?



## Get-dancing (Feb 13, 2008)

Why?

I do it because Im sad.:lol: I put it up just for the sake of having lots of people see it. Something which I havent had an awful lot of sucsess with so far. But who cares?

Post your awnser now!


----------



## themocaw (Feb 13, 2008)

So that women will be impressed by the size of my drawing implement and want to have sex with me.

<sarcasm sarcasm>


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 13, 2008)

I like sharing my ideas with other people. I'm attempting to write something that others will enjoy, so I need feedback. Also, I am an attention whore.


----------



## ADF (Feb 13, 2008)

What is that old Linux sayingâ€¦

Gathering data is the first step to wisdom, sharing data is the first step to community.

Furries are an online community of anthropomorphic animal enthusiasts; viewing and commenting on media is a way of sharing and expressing our interests within the group. Contributing to the circulation of anthropomorphic animal media on the web is the closest one can come to furry outside of a con, especially in areas cons and meets do not take place.

In the case of beginners such as myself, it is somewhere I can get the criticism and commentary to improve my drawings without the risk of people being judgemental for drawing furry themes.


----------



## Aden (Feb 13, 2008)

So one day I'll become famous and then I'll get the love that my parents never gave me. :C

/Not really.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 13, 2008)

To try and inspire myself to post more art. So far, it's not working so well.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 13, 2008)

Because I can.


----------



## dsand101 (Feb 13, 2008)

Why do I do it, quite a few reasons.  Creativity needs an outlet, bottled up does nobody any good so it has to go somewhere.  You can doodle on paper, splash some paint on a canvas, or toss mouse urine on a wireframe with toilet paper, but it makes not a lick of good unless you have somewhere to show it.  Not everyone can run their their local art gallery to showcase their art, heaven knows how many folks go undiscovered because of the stigma behind public display.  Yet we have to thank the internet for providing us with fertile ground to plant the seeds of creativity and imagination.  Sure folks would say that some places on the net is nothing more but a big electronic refrigerator, but it is better than nothing.

Now comes the pressing question, why post to FA?  I have my reasons, I feel FA is a more relaxed environment, despite the drama and the whoring sometimes.  I can trace my art roots back to VCL before it's meltdown and back then, the choices were a bit limited.  I see DA as I saw the SCFA/Yerf of back then, no shoes, no shirt, no service. (In other words, if your art is not of quality, forget applying there.)  Although now I am getting the impression that anyone can apply to DA, but it still frightens me.  Maybe I don't like spreading myself out too thin, which is why I'm only on FA.  That might change, but I highly doubt it.  Cheers.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Feb 13, 2008)

I want to get a commission base going. On DA and elsewhere I upload just because people like it, and there's people I enjoy talking to. On FA (and partly because I've been gone so long) I don't have as big of a fan/friend base up. I also don't subscribe to every aspect of the furry community, so...I'm just here to display and sell. If a friend/fan comes out of the woodwork, great.


----------



## Occoris (Feb 13, 2008)

Because i do mostly furry art and this place is mostly furries =3

Srsly though. . . Because it's there. I have a DA because i have friends who have it, but most of us see each other's art before it goes on there O-o 

And also so i can subscribe to things O-o


I like this place's environment better, though.

The day i joined i just got so much love XD And i've gotten good ctitiques formhere.

and let's face it. Rednef is hot.

.. er. . .

fender. I eman fender. *cough*


----------



## net-cat (Feb 13, 2008)

Eh. I want to and I've got no reason not to.


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 13, 2008)

I write furry/anthro stuff, which means my audience is mostly in the fandom, which means they're on sites like this.  So posting my stories and poetry here gets them to the people who want to read that sort of thing, and I get feedback, which makes me happy, and hopefully they get something they can enjoy reading, which makes _them_ happy, and it's all good.

Everywhere else that I'd tried to post, I wound up with very few comments (if any).  I made my first post to FA and had comments on the piece the same day.  After that I was hooked.  >^_^<

And, also because I like the way the site is set up, for the most part, and that there are a lot of people here to keep things active, and that the name of the site doesn't form a questionable acronym or include the word "yiff."


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 14, 2008)

So people can stare and drool and become mindless slaves to me.

So far it's worked well! DD


----------



## RailRide (Feb 14, 2008)

I posted art to VCL for the benefit of those who saw my work at cons and discussed on IRC. I briefly considered DA, but there was this Sheezy thing that at first appeared to be anthro friendly with the added plus of being a small community. 

Just as I was going to hook up with SA, it went into convulsions over it's AUP change, and I aborted my plan to hook up there. FA had the trifecta--oriented toward anthropomorphics, small community (at the time), and commenting features. For some reason, commenting on a submission right there on the site is a _lot_ easier than directly e-mailing the artist, which was the suggested method of feedback for VCL for a long time. (nowadays they are trying to do something about it)

---PCJ


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 15, 2008)

So one day I'll get good enough to sell stuff so I can buy some Bubble-Gum so I can kick ass.


----------



## Ketsuban (Feb 15, 2008)

Because Spazzy doesn't.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 16, 2008)

I am an amateur photographer and have the occasional picture to put up, aside commissions I paid for.


----------



## Milos (Feb 16, 2008)

Because I want to be rich and to be frozen at 60 like Walt Disney


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Feb 17, 2008)

because i get a sense of belonging and that my art is apreciated also i love the friendly people i,ve met here ,it,s kind of like a home away from home,and i just love to share what i create


----------



## Acorndeer (Feb 17, 2008)

To hurt your eyes


----------



## LabbeDog (Feb 17, 2008)

I love to draw. Mostly furry. And this is the perfekt place to show my art and to meet other furries =)


----------



## sakket (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=17442
this is why.

making art for myself<making art for other people<making art for other people in exchange for some kind of prize.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Feb 17, 2008)

I put my art on FA because it's fun to share the things that I create with like-minded people who'll appreciate at least some aspect of it.

I wish I got more critique though.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 17, 2008)

So I can share it with other people and maybe acheive a fanbase... XD yeah fucking right... no one even notices me /emo/ I'll still do the art for my personal enjoyment, but I would be more motivated if I got more pageviews and comments.


----------



## iller (Feb 18, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Post your awnser now!


Dunno anymore...I guess I was just b/c everyone else was...
The more I post tho, the more I realize most people just aren't impressed.
There's really no getting around Bad-Ratings on a site that's just 1 big Popularity contest


----------



## Emil (Feb 18, 2008)

The gremlins in my head wont let me stop.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 19, 2008)

FA just happens to specialize in one of the things I do.  Haven't drawn a human subject in . . . almost never.


----------



## Meliz (Feb 19, 2008)

i put it on here because i desperately crave attention. now please, everyone go to my FAP (Fur Affinity Page) and fav everything, comment on the userpage and my journals and my pictures, and a few pm's. thanks!


----------



## Meliz (Mar 12, 2008)

i need a place to showcase the chicks i draw so i just mix in a few of a dog so i can be a "furry" and still post human females in pictures.

the full reason of me on FA is the atmosphere in the forum and the totally furred up shnizzle i find browsing with my brain on standby mode. hilarious.

i love it here!


----------



## Ryuunosuke (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, long story short, I am an artist and I love sharing my work with fellow artists.  I want to share my ideas with the world and introduce them to my world. PLus, it's a learning experience and it's so much fun.^_^


----------



## kamperkiller (Mar 24, 2008)

Because I can.


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 24, 2008)

Because its a art site, DURH


----------



## chrysolithos (Mar 27, 2008)

Because you can post almost anything, (Unlike my DA account) and here is much friendlier than Fchan.
Almost like being at a furcon 24/7.


----------



## MistyStriker (Apr 5, 2008)

Because it expands the number of people who see my art, and allows me to receive feedback from a primarily furry audience.

VCL is great for exposure but I don't get feedback. deviantART is crappy for feedback because most furs end up migrating here.
Oh and FA takes porn ^_^ Yay, porn.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 6, 2008)

i like to do anthro stuffs and it's nice to be able to share it with people that won't be all "LOL, Furfag!!!11!!!"

besides, it gives me a little thrill to see people commenting/faving/watching my stuff... especially the 3D stuff i do! 
also, it's a great way to network since i KNOW i'm not the only person in the CG industry here (though we're not as common as illustrators.)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redregon/


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Apr 6, 2008)

biggest reason for me was the folks here are much friendlier then people in fchan or on the furry newsgroups i also feel accepted here more then i ever did else where


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Apr 7, 2008)

i post my art here cause i get a better response from my work than the obligatory 'hehe coool" that you get from deviant art.

That and this place gives me inspiration, and my friends pimp me out to do comissions through other friends and watchers 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/odjit-sanura/


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not actually sure... I don't really write much anthropomorphic poetry, but the novel I'm pretending to write is based on anthropomorphism so I guess that's what started it for me. That and deviantART seems more detached than FA, I'm more comfortable with an obvious society to contribute to.


----------



## Swampwulf (Apr 7, 2008)

You assume that everyone that comes here posts art.
I don't.
Not while the rules and regs are still set up the way they are.


----------



## SpiritCreations (Apr 12, 2008)

I like posting my art on FA for many reasons.

1. To share it with others.

2. To gain feedback and comments from others. Hopefully they are informative comments so I can know what I need to improve upon or keep on doing. 

3. I really like the community on FA. Everyone is a lot of fun. 

4. To gain skill, experience, and also to expand my groups of clients...aka... advertise. 

5. To help out other artists who are struggling or needing some encouragement.


			
				Swampwulf said:
			
		

> You assume that everyone that comes here posts art.
> I don't.
> Not while the rules and regs are still set up the way they are.



I don't think he was assuming anything. I think he was only talking to those people who do post art. He wasn't talking to ones who watch the art.


----------



## Martyr (Apr 12, 2008)

Mainly to improve my digital work

Also to do some commissions (sometimes)


----------



## Rhari (Apr 12, 2008)

Reasons Rhari posts artwork:
1. School
2. Fanbase
3. ????
4. Profit.

Somewhere in there is self acceptance, venting, rationalising, being lazy and getting money to go places. I really like all the friends I've made too. It just really helps when you can get feedback and actually enjoy posting. DA is a good network too but they have SO many submissions and SO many artists it's easy to get over looked. FA has that small town quality, everyone knows somebody and somebody knows everyone. It's kinda like that. <3 Anyway, I enjoy the community and I've been involved in FA since.... Early 2005. Before these forums and when Flashchat was still around xD [Involved in Furry since 2000]


----------



## marmelmm (Apr 12, 2008)

Me?  I gotta keep the Tali fans happy!  

-MMM-


----------



## Zentio (Apr 12, 2008)

For the lulz.

And so one day I might have an ED article about me.


----------

